# Rumor: Damp for Redd



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Sorry but i can't find the link or source where i got this information from.
I find it hard to believe that we would trade for Redd using Dampier's contract, especially with Redd's injury. I think we can get something much better in Feb. or get a big FA next off-season.
If the trade goes through, it's very possible that we will try to trade JHo for a big.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

When did you turn into Ballscientist ? 

Wouldn't make sense though, Jet is similar to what Redd would bring and like you said, we might get someone more valuable for Dampier once the deadline approaches. Or keep Dampier until the summer and use him to create maximum cap space as Mike Fisher pointed out in one of his articles recently.


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

let's figure out if we still need a 2 this year if Jho plays there. Also I would rather go after J Johnson before Redd, younger and a more diverse game. We still need to figure out who's the backup 3 and 4 this year


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Joe Johnson would be sweet. He's like the ultimate consolation prize of 2010. Being overlooked because of the other guys on the market but could be just as good of an addition to any team's starting lineup.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

JJ would demand the ball alot tho


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

VeN said:


> JJ would demand the ball alot tho


True, He could also run the point when Terry came in for Kidd making us a better half court team.


----------

